# pump pressure setting bianca



## theCoffeeDeveloper (Sep 30, 2020)

Upon delivery of the Bianca my machine was set at 11 bar of pump pressure. I'm really curious what you guys did. i set it back to 9 but what are the potential issues of having a higher pump pressure of maybe even benefits?


----------



## Keeper (Mar 15, 2015)

I lowered mine they raised it back, having a set lower pressure seems to set that as a max, however with it higher you have the option to manually dial it back down to the required pressure.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

theCoffeeDeveloper said:


> Upon delivery of the Bianca my machine was set at 11 bar of pump pressure. I'm really curious what you guys did. i set it back to 9 but what are the potential issues of having a higher pump pressure of maybe even benefits?


 I don't think there's good or bad. Some people even set their pump pressure to 6bar. 11 seems excessive, but let your tastebuds guide you. Make a coffee at 11 bar flat. And make another at 9 bar. See what you like.

and make at 6 bar too just to try it out!


----------



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry for this complete newbie question from someone that doesn't know the machine. But doesn't the bianca have a paddle for adjusting brew pressure? So does it really matter what the pump is set to?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OliG said:


> Sorry for this complete newbie question from someone that doesn't know the machine. But doesn't the bianca have a paddle for adjusting brew pressure? So does it really matter what the pump is set to?


 Paddle dictates flow rate into the puck , this along with her resistance of the puck ( dose and grind ) registers as a pressure in the gauge at the group head .

What then op is alluding to isn't setting the max pressure of the pump and therefore the max pressure of the water being delivered when the pump is wide open .

So the manometer on the front of the machine shows pump pressure which is constant, the gauge on group head pressure at the puck .

to the OP is set mine about 9 bar .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

OliG said:


> Sorry for this complete newbie question from someone that doesn't know the machine. But doesn't the bianca have a paddle for adjusting brew pressure? So does it really matter what the pump is set to?


 If you set the pump to 9 bar, that's the maximum pressure you can make *at full flow (paddle wide open). *If you set the pump to say 11 bar, that's the max pressure you can make and if your coffee is putting up a fight you have to *restrict the flow by some amount* to get back to say 9 bar if that's what you wanted.

Effectively a machine that is 9 bar with say a 0.7mm vs one at 11 with 0.3mm group jet (not exact numbers of course but just an example of the principle). People change group gets because of differences in the shot....although I'm cool with a 0.7 or 0.6 mm group jet.

How much effect this has is up for debate, I recommend setting the Bianca at 10 bar, in this way you have the capability to explore higher than 9 bar at the beginning of the shot, before dropping it down...which can work well for some coffees.


----------

